# 2012 in Casoli, Abruzzo



## 2012italy (Nov 26, 2011)

My family and I are moving to Casoli in Abruzzo Aug 2012 from Canada, anyone in this area who would like to "meet" thru this forum would be much appreciated as having some english speaking coffee get togethers will help the transition (especially if you have small children as well, ours are ages 8 and 5). As well any information about real estate (rentals) in this area would be much appreciated.

Lastly, we are dual ital/cdn citizens, so anyone on the forum or in Abruzzo who has moved to Italy as an italian citizen (vice a true expat) would be a great contact as much of the info contained on the web is written from a non EU citizen's point of view.

Thanks in advance, we are greatly looking forward to our adventure....

Doug


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

2012italy said:


> My family and I are moving to Casoli in Abruzzo Aug 2012 from Canada, anyone in this area who would like to "meet" thru this forum would be much appreciated as having some english speaking coffee get togethers will help the transition (especially if you have small children as well, ours are ages 8 and 5). As well any information about real estate (rentals) in this area would be much appreciated.
> 
> Lastly, we are dual ital/cdn citizens, so anyone on the forum or in Abruzzo who has moved to Italy as an italian citizen (vice a true expat) would be a great contact as much of the info contained on the web is written from a non EU citizen's point of view.
> 
> ...


we cant help you much at the present when you get pms i can put you in tuch whith lots of canadians over here some who come for amonth in the summer to those who have moved here for good iam sure the people who only come for the sumer whould think of leting out there house to a fellow canadian roy


----------



## guardiagrele (Jul 14, 2012)

*Hi*

Hi Doug.

Sorry, no young children anymore and we only live in Abruzzo in the summer but....we fly out today from Toronto and have a very small summer house in the Guardiagrele area, not far from Casoli. My husband has dual ital/canadian citizenship. Anyway, look us up if you are interested. We will be there on and off until Aug 21. We will likely travel France and Spain by car/tent in there sometime as well but will have our laptop and internet access!! 

All the best with your exciting new venture!

Michele



2012italy said:


> My family and I are moving to Casoli in Abruzzo Aug 2012 from Canada, anyone in this area who would like to "meet" thru this forum would be much appreciated as having some english speaking coffee get togethers will help the transition (especially if you have small children as well, ours are ages 8 and 5). As well any information about real estate (rentals) in this area would be much appreciated.
> 
> Lastly, we are dual ital/cdn citizens, so anyone on the forum or in Abruzzo who has moved to Italy as an italian citizen (vice a true expat) would be a great contact as much of the info contained on the web is written from a non EU citizen's point of view.
> 
> ...


----------



## Julie- (Aug 9, 2012)

*Lanciano Area*

Hi Doug

We've a house in the Lanciano area, closer to the Adriatic, which we rent out as a holiday let - we can chat further if interested. We're there several times during the year, and plan to live there within the next two years (sorry we don't have small children any more). 

Not only will you find many Canadians living within the area but you'll see the numbers swell during the vacation seasons of July to August. 

Cheers
Julie







2012italy said:


> My family and I are moving to Casoli in Abruzzo Aug 2012 from Canada, anyone in this area who would like to "meet" thru this forum would be much appreciated as having some english speaking coffee get togethers will help the transition (especially if you have small children as well, ours are ages 8 and 5). As well any information about real estate (rentals) in this area would be much appreciated.
> 
> Lastly, we are dual ital/cdn citizens, so anyone on the forum or in Abruzzo who has moved to Italy as an italian citizen (vice a true expat) would be a great contact as much of the info contained on the web is written from a non EU citizen's point of view.
> 
> ...


----------



## fishfearme (May 11, 2011)

Hi, I am looking to move to abruzzo soon and was wondering how you are getting on, We have 2 small childressn aged 3 and 6 and are very keen to find out how you have settled, get in touch.


----------

